# My little mouse family



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I started out with a buck called frank and decided to buy a second hand cage which was bigger than the previous one and ended up with another buck called fudge who was left in the cage, no bedding or anything just him sitting in the hide house all by himself! I then went to a pet shop where I found silver my beautiful friendly doe! Since bringing silver home I got yet another large cage which was again much larger and I decided to breed frank and silver!
There were 9 in total to start with but they seemed to disappear very quickly until there was only 4 very chubby healthy fuzzies!

I have no idea about what colours they are  I will upload photos when I figure out how to do it as apparently my files are too large from my mobile device!


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Silver


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Here is the rest of the gang


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

fudge and frank look like argentines ..... silver and jimmy look like banded agouties


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you for your help


----------

